# KabelBW - IPV6 settings usw.



## CrAzY DeAleR (7. April 2012)

Hallo Freunde,

ich bin langsam echt am durchdrehen wegen Kabel BW. Ich bekomm es einfach nicht hin, meinen netgear WNDR 3700 so einzustellen, dass ich auf Seiten mit IPV6 zugreifen kann.

Bei den settings im Router kann ich unter IPV6 den Modus "auto detect" wählen. Er bietet dann lediglich einen 6to4 tunnel, ipv6 tests ergaben, dass Teredo verwendet wird. Im Lan wird ipv4 und v6 erfolgreich vom router umgesetzt, ipv6 Protokolle auf allen windows rechnern installiert (kann momentan nur über xp laptop testen).

Der Router erhält eine IPV6 Adresse, die auch OK aussieht.

NUR LEIDER FUNZT KEINE SEITE MIT IPV6!!!!

Habe ich nur ipv4 aktiv erzielt der test auf Test your IPv6. für ipv4 10/10 und v6, logisch 0.
Ist ipv6 im Router fürs WAN aktiv, sind es nur 7/10 und 0/10.

Der Kundendienst glänzt durch unendliche Ahnungslosigkeit und hinhaltetaktik. Im netz finde ich nur topics darüber dass sich andere auch deswegen aufregen, oder dass andere es geschafft haben, aber dann ist es "closed" und keiner sagt wie.... Hoffe, einer von euch kann mir helfen. Habe auch schon versucht im 6to4 tunnel die anycast adresse einzutragen, dann machen aber die dns server probleme. habe auch die open dns server probiert, die können aber wohl auch kein ipv6...

Langsam glaube ich Kabel BW will mich verarschen, als ob es nicht genug wäre mir ständig die geschwindigkeit zu drosseln und die verbindung zu kappen wenn ich mal große dateien über 1gb übers ftp schiebe...

Wäre echt unendlich dankbar, wenn einer weiss wie es geht... Zur not werde ich tv, tel & dsl über nen anderen anbieter beziehen, falls einer ein ähnlich günstiges Angebot in BW kennt... zahle momentan für alles ca 30 euro und hab bald die faxen dicke....

nunja, genug gemeckert, ich wünsche alles hier frohe ostern 

Edit: hab grad nochmal sreens der router settings gemacht, hoffe es hilft...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: Also,nun muss ich erst hier schreiben und nun gehts... würde mich brennend interessieren warum es von tag zu tag ande4rs ist mit den problemen.... ping an ipv6.google.com zeigt ne ipv6 ip, seitenaufruf auch...
Hatte es die letzten Tage in der gleichen stadt bei mehreren bekannten versucht, die auch kabel bw hatten mit dem gleichen resultat, kein ipv6... und nun geht es plötzlich, hoffe es bleibt so...



			
				ipv6.com zeigt schrieb:
			
		

> Ihre IPv4 Internet-Adresse ist höchstwahrscheinlich 134.3.102.50
> 
> Ihre IPv6 Internet-Adresse ist höchstwahrscheinlich 2002:8603:6632:e472:d476:447f:394f:de06
> Ihr IPv6 Anbieter ist höchstwahrscheinlich: 6to4
> ...



Naja, wenn sich wer auskennt kann er mir gerne erklären warum es da oft so viel probleme gibt und was der dumm gehaltene user noch tun kann, damit die funktionalität gewährleistet ist.

Also ich gönn mir jetzt n likörchen oder so, frohe ostern und prost!


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (16. April 2012)

Sorry wegen doppelpost, aber ich bin mittlerweile echt sauer...

Ich habe jetzt extra den Router immer an gelassen und ihn nicht wie sonst nachts aus gemacht damit sich NIX an der Verbindung ändern kann... Ich komme nach Hause, will meine Mails checken, Internet tot. Im Router alles noch richtig, hab dann mal nen refresh und reset gemecht und alle Daten für WAN-IP, DNS und IPV6 weg. Versuche Telefon, auch tot. Versuche mich selber übers Handy anzurufen, besetzt...

Ok, bin ja nicht blöd, denk ich mir, über die 192.168.100.1 das Modem direkt angesprochen. Auf der Hauptseite des Modems steht: Status: DENIED. Die Logs geben critical errors aus, Frequenzen für up und downstream sind allerdings da.

OK, Modem und Router resetten, wie so oft bei KabelOhWeh...
Resultat: Ich habe keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Statusseiten des Modems ajußer die Haptseite, wo nur steht ob das Modem an oder aus ist, echt hilfreich. Tel geht wieder und Internet über IPV4.

Es NERVT so extrem, dass jede Woche was anderes ist ohne, dass ich irgendwas an den Einstellungen änder.

Habe momentan 25Mbit, die ich fast nie erreiche, Tel über Kabel und halt normales TV über Kabel und zahle ca. 30 Euro

BITTE!!! Ich suche dringend eine gute Alternative zu ähnlichem Gesamtpreis um mich von KabelBW komplett zu lösen. 

Ich hab keine Zeit und Nerven mich damit jede Woche erneut rum zu ärgern. Ich wäre für jegliche Empfehlung wirklich sehr dankbar. Also wenn jemand in BW ne echt gute Kombi zu nem vernünftigen Preis hat, immer her damit. DANKE!!!

Edit: Ich war heute Nachmittag bei der Telekom. Resultat: Alles was die mir bieten können ist n telefonanschluss (oder ISDN) da bei mir kein DSL verfügbar ist. GRRRRRR.... War deann noch in 3 anderen Buden in der stadt wo es Internet gibt, aber die nutzen alle die Telefonleitung der Telekom, also sinnlos. Einzige Möglichkeit wäre dann Internet über Schüssel, aber da macht der vermieter nicht mit. Das die echt nicht mal 50m Kabel legen können um die andere Seite der Straße anzubinden.

Naja, da hilft nur hoffen, da die angrenzenden Gebiete jetzt als Bauland erschlossen werden.


----------



## Crymes (17. April 2012)

Schau mal bei Easybell vorbei, die schalten übers O2 Netz und sind der günstigste DSL Anbieter am Markt.


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (17. April 2012)

Vielen Dank, hab ich grad mal geprüft, aber leider...


			
				Easybell Verfügbarkeit schrieb:
			
		

> Unter dieser Adresse ist Komplett basic leider nicht verfügbar. Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Adresse auf korrekte Schreibweise.


 Naja, muss ich wohl damit leben 
Was mich halt wurmt, in der Parallelstraße auf der Rückseite des Hauses gibt es alles was das Herz begehrt. Das wären nur 10-20m zu einer Adresse wo es geht.


----------



## K3n$! (17. April 2012)

Wenn die Distanz wirklich so kurz ist, könnte man ja vielleicht mit dem Provider sprecher, ob man dort irgendwie ein Kabel legt o.ä.
Ein Versuch ist es alle Male Wert.


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (18. April 2012)

War ja schon im T-Punkt, der freundliche Mitarbeiter dort meinte, dass es leider wenig hilft die zuständige Stelle zu fragen. Statt dessen sollte ich immer wieder über die online-Verfügbarkeitsprüfung prüfen, das würde gelogt und wenn da genug einträge sind hilft es evtl. Ansonsten hoffe ich dass bald was passiert, da Anfang des Jahres nebenan Bauland erschlossen wurde und das erste Haus geplant. Seitdem gibt es auch Kabel mit 50mbit. Nun ist schon das 3. Grundstück mit Bauzaun abgesperrt... Zum Glück läuft mein Internet momentan gut, nur TV ist bei einigen Sendern mit leichtem "Schnee" aber ich bin trotzdem froh.

Euch allen vielen Dank 

Achja, ich ruf mal die Telekom an, denn laut telekom.de gibt es an meiner Adresse VDSL und Entertain, laut T-Online.de aber noch nicht mal DSL mit minimaler Bandbreite. Evtl haben die ja die Datenbank verwurstet als die Straße umbenannt wurde. Schreib gleich mal was die sagen...

Edit: Also der nette Herr von der telekom sagte, dass es bei mir eigentlich 6000er geben sollte, ab Juli sogar volle Bandbreite, da geplantes Ausbaugebiet. JUHU!!!

Also lebe ich wenn es weiterhin funktioniert mit gelegentlichen Problemchen und wenn es mir zu blöd wird, 6000 ist auch ok, bis zum Sommer. Dann kann ich den Anschluss übernehmen lassen.

Ich hatte ja schon gehofft, da gegenüber immer mehr Grundstücke n Bauzaun kriegen...

Euch allen echt vielen Dank. (Lohnt sich echt bei der Telekom Neukundenberatung anzurufen, ist sogar kostenlos. Die legen dich virtuell an, prüfen alles, können genau sagen wie der momentane Ausbaustatus ist und übernehmen den kompletten wechsel gegen Unterschrift von dir. Mal n Gegenbeispiel in Sachen Service)


----------



## Ryle (18. April 2012)

Haste dich auch mal direkt an die Technik bei KabelBW gewandt, damit die im Haus und ab Übergabepunkt nochmal messen ? Am besten an den Stördienst wenden, die leiten dich gleich an Leute die Plan haben. Wenn man die ordentlich nervt kommt da auch recht fix einer vorbei. Ständige Ausfälle sind nicht normal.

Hatte anfangs auch Stress und die ersten Techniker (in Auftrag) haben nur rumgemurkst. Dann kam ein anderer Techniker direkt von KabelBW und hat alles gerichtet, seither in einem Jahr genau einen Ausfall gehabt und da war Kabel in der ganzen Stadt tot. Mit der Telekom hast du zwar guten Support allerdings haste da weitaus öfter Ausfälle speziell wenn du neben DSL noch TV und/oder Telefon über Internet nutzt. Der Telekom darf man auch nichts glauben wenn es um Ausbaugebiete geht. Behaupten die im Nachbarort seit *5!* Jahren und nichts ist passiert. Bei nem Kollegen wars das gleiche Spiel. Hatten ihm DSL6000 versprochen, was er auch bezahlt mit Option auf Ausbau und DSL16000. Seit 4 Jahren hat er nun ~DSL2000 mit nem 6000er Tarif und nen Ping aus der Hölle.


----------

